# Jogos para o Gentoo.

## nafre

Como o forúm anda meio parado resolvir postar essa dúvida minha aqui.

Esses dias estava sem fazer nada em casa e queria instalar um jogo no meu Gentoo, foi ai que me dei conta que não conhecia nenhum jogo feito para linux, estou falando jogo mesmo, estilo simcity, conuter striker etc.

Venho através de post solicitar a sugestão de algum jogo para que eu possa instalar no meu Gentoo.

Desde de já grato!!

----------

## trbecker

Neverwinter Nights

Unreal 2003

Unreal

Quake III

Homeworld

Procure por informações no site do fabricante ou em http://www.linuxgames.com/. E ajude a dar suporte aos jogos em linux: compre os originais, e de feedback aos fabricantes sobre o que achou da versão linux. Isso é mais importante do que parece =)

----------

## gmichels

http://www.lokigames.com/products/

A empresa ja foi pro saco e os jogos sao um pouco antigos, mas tem SC3K e Tribes 2 por exemplo.

----------

## AngusYoung

O Portage tem alguns jogos simples:

```
otavio@phobos xml $ ls /usr/portage/games-*
```

(ok, alguns nem tanto, como o PlaneShift) ...

Alguns jogos que eu sei que dá para rodar em Linux:

Ultima Online

TuxRacer

... 

Bom, dá uma olhada neste site http://www.happypenguin.org/.

P.S.: se encontrar algum jogo legal, não deixe de nos avisar!

Boa sorte  :Smile: 

----------

## trbecker

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Bom, dá uma olhada neste site http://www.happypenguin.org/.

 

Gostei deste site, não conhecia ele. Esqueci de incluir Savage na lista. E tem mais quake's também, mas eu não arrisco quais sem olhar na portage (games-fps)

----------

## Festrati

Assim na lista tivemos uma discussão sobre esse assunto...

games pra linux tem e de monte agora como foi falado na lista tem um problema no jeito que a moçada fala sobre o assunto...

Não ter um jogo que quis jogar, não siguinifica não ter bons jogos pra linux

no meu linux tenho varios jogos e tem mais muito deles são bons e ainda são free...

e tem mais o quake e afins rodam muito melhor no linux do que no windows...

----------

## nafre

valeu.

 fiquei supreso com a quantidades de poste que esse tópico recebeu.

 vou dar uma olhada.

----------

## trbecker

respostas, postes são outra coisa   :Laughing: 

mmm... falando em jogos free, tente gltron ou armagetron, eles são DEMAIS!

/me addicted to Armagetron =D

----------

## RoadRunner

dá uma olhada em packages.gentoo.org - faz o browse por categorias e encontras muitos jogos prontos a fazer emerge =)

Se estiveres numa de nostalgia, recentemente desobri o DOSBox, um emulador de DOS feito só para jogos. Podes jogar assim muitos jogos antigos que hoje em dia se encontram na net como abandonware.

----------

## nafre

legal!

 são muitos jogos, mesmo fiquei supreendido com a quantidades de jogos que existem para linux.

 outra duvida todos os jogos win podem ser emulado no linux

----------

## trbecker

 *nafre wrote:*   

> outra duvida todos os jogos win podem ser emulado no linux

 

não. Alguns jogos não tem suporte do wine/winex. E os jogos sitados aqui (exceto os que rodarem no dosbox) não são emulados, são programados portes nativos para linux (+- como o Warcraft 3 tem seu porte para mac -- e eu quero um pra linux =/)

Warcraft e half life antigo rodam legal no winex, então ja temos dois big boys rodando no linux.

----------

## Ederson L. Corrêa

Não acredito q ninguém mencionou o Enemy Territory e o America's Army ... esses 2 são muito lokos ...

----------

## AngusYoung

 *Ederson L. Corrêa wrote:*   

> Não acredito q ninguém mencionou o Enemy Territory e o America's Army ... esses 2 são muito lokos ...

 

Isso sem contar o próprio Return To The Castle Of Wolfstein ...

----------

## Ederson L. Corrêa

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Isso sem contar o próprio Return To The Castle Of Wolfstein ...

 

Me restringi aos gratuitos ...

Aproveitando, queria saber se alguém aqui já usou o instalador do Medal of Honor para linux? Apesar de ser beta, tá estavel? Qual é o problema com o audio q eles falam q o instalador tem?

[]'s

Ederson.

----------

